# Im getting my first Maltese!



## SnowiesMommy (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: I am getting a Maltese in May(3 months old)this will be my first dog and I to find the best food for her. Please help me! I've heard Canidae Lamb and Rice is good. What is the best for her? What treats work the best on potty training? How often should I feed her when she's little? I have the whole summer off but when shes about 6 months ill be going back to work. I leave at 8 and come back at 4. Will she be okay if I leave her a little food and a stuffed kong? Ill be putting her in a ex-pen. I with toys, her crate/bed and a wiz-dog. (where can i get a wizdog? Do dogs use the wizdog even if they pooed on the top?)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> :biggrin: I am getting a Maltese in May(3 months old)this will be my first dog and I to find the best food for her. Please help me! I've heard Canidae Lamb and Rice is good. What is the best for her? What treats work the best on potty training? How often should I feed her when she's little? I have the whole summer off but when shes about 6 months ill be going back to work. I leave at 8 and come back at 4. Will she be okay if I leave her a little food and a stuffed kong? Ill be putting her in a ex-pen. I with toys, her crate/bed and a wiz-dog. (where can i get a wizdog? Do dogs use the wizdog even if they pooed on the top?)[/B]


I feed my dog Canidae for all ages. I'm not sure what's in it, to be honest. Sometimes she eats canned lamb and rice in the mornings, but she's almost 2 now. I kept her on Eukanuba puppy food until she was a year old as that's what her breeder had her on when I got her. I guess Canidae is a better food, but she flourished on the Eukanuba. I have always just left food out for my dogs all day so they can nibble as they want. However, when I was crate training her, she, of course, didn't have access to food when she was crated. It's good you'll be home with her for a few months. I'd definitely do the crate training, taking her out to play for a while, eat, potty, etc., and then put her back in the crate. They are much easier to housebreak that way, but I feel sure others will have more opinions on that. I've always done it that way with my dogs. I know nothing about a wizdog. Sorry. 

At any rate, good luck with your new baby and congrats to you. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I know you'll get tons of great information here.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to SM!!! Maggie is also on Canidae all life stages and is doing great on it. I think that it is a great food. Maggie's favorite treats are Zuke's mini naturals. She loves them!!! I pretty much free feed. I always keep some food in Maggie's bowl, otherwise I think puppies should be feed three times a day. I'm a fan of crate training. I really works well for potty training. Maggie goes inside on pads and outside. I use disposable pads on the floor for Maggie. Your puppy should be fine while you are at work. It is great that you will get to spend the summer will your puppy!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517054
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too use Canidae all stages. When looking for a food try to stay away from corn, beet pulp, wheat, and soy. Pretty much anything with added fillers. Canidae I went with after almose everyone here uses it. I here Natural Balance, Wellness, Prarie, and Innova are good too.


----------

